# Going to my first Reptile Expo! What do I need to know?



## NexReverto (Apr 30, 2019)

My GF and I got tickets to the Reptilian National Expo in Denver next month. Our general plan is to explore and hopefully bring home some froglets. We are fairly decided on species and morph but we have never been to anything like this and really don't know what to expect. My main questions; We've heard pricing is much better at expos, is that true? If so are there known vendors I should be wary of or traits of vendors that are indicative of poor care? Any general good tips for going to an expo? 
Thank you in advance, this forum has been nothing but a compendium of knowledge and friendly folks, glad to be here. 

- Joshua


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Josh's frogs will be there, they are quite well regarded from what I've read on this forum, besides that I would go to the vendor list, figure out what vendors specialize in dart frogs then search for reviews for them here , you'll find the information you need .


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I just looked through the vendor list. I see three obvious frog vendors. 

Of those, I simply haven't heard of Kaiser Frogs; lots of frog vendors stay pretty local, and I'm not near CO. 

Josh's Frogs is a reliable and trusted vendor. They do preorders from their website, too, if you want to make sure to get some frogs (or supplies) they have available are waiting for you at the show.

The third has some...feedback...here on DB:

https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/1357010-post39.html

https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/109537-dart-frog-connection.html

https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/108081-san-diego-reptile-expo-dfc-vending.html

There are more, but that should suffice.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Kaiser Frogs is cmk here on the forums. He is a friend and I have dealt with him many times in the past and he has been very reliable. And, yes, he is local to our area and mainly just does Denver shows.

Mark


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Based on proximity, I’m sure dart frog connection will be attending. If you’re unaware of dfc and Taron Langhover, you don’t even have to search this site for info on either. Google either or both in the same search. 

We don’t need to have frogs. Remember that. Be patient and support those who positively contribute to this hobby. 

It should be a fun experience even if you don’t buy frogs. Enjoy your time there.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

if you can...don't miss this one. I would guess it will have about 20 different frog vendors and hundreds and hundreds of frogs. It.Will.absolutely.rock

American Frog Day : Home


----------



## NexReverto (Apr 30, 2019)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Josh's frogs will be there, they are quite well regarded from what I've read on this forum, besides that I would go to the vendor list, figure out what vendors specialize in dart frogs then search for reviews for them here , you'll find the information you need .


Josh's Frogs consistently pops up as a reliable provider. I'm excited to see what they have! Good advice to check the vendor list, thank you


----------



## NexReverto (Apr 30, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I just looked through the vendor list. I see three obvious frog vendors.
> 
> Of those, I simply haven't heard of Kaiser Frogs; lots of frog vendors stay pretty local, and I'm not near CO.
> 
> ...


Actually DFC is the EXACT reason I mentioned in my post if there are any specific vendors to avoid or things to look out for in questionable vendors. Ive seen the threads on DFC and if theyre gonna be there I know Ill avoid.


----------



## NexReverto (Apr 30, 2019)

DPfarr said:


> Based on proximity, I’m sure dart frog connection will be attending. If you’re unaware of dfc and Taron Langhover, you don’t even have to search this site for info on either. Google either or both in the same search.
> 
> We don’t need to have frogs. Remember that. Be patient and support those who positively contribute to this hobby.
> 
> It should be a fun experience even if you don’t buy frogs. Enjoy your time there.


Ive seen the pages on DFC, to confess I enjoy a little drama and read them through... My GF and I are very conservation minded and hope to help not hurt the hobby. We've done an incredible amount of research and are very eager to get frogs but we have also been careful with our planning and know better than to take on any critters we're not totally confident to care for.


----------



## NexReverto (Apr 30, 2019)

Philsuma said:


> if you can...don't miss this one. I would guess it will have about 20 different frog vendors and hundreds and hundreds of frogs. It.Will.absolutely.rock
> 
> American Frog Day : Home


Looks awesome! If work goes well this year I might be able to make the trip, it lands just after my birthday too!


----------



## Orbela (Jan 6, 2018)

Make a budget of what you are looking for and how much you are willing to spend because or else you’ll spend couple hundred on plants and reptiles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc_hammy (Apr 22, 2018)

+1 for Kaiser Frogs. Cory is great to talk to, is a plant guru as well, and always has great frogs.

As far as the show, I was a first timer last year. Enjoy the time, walk through and look at everything, even the non-frog stuff. And certainly set a budget. It would be really easy to walk around and take home way more than you have room or budget for.

Have fun!


----------



## NexReverto (Apr 30, 2019)

Orbela said:


> Make a budget of what you are looking for and how much you are willing to spend because or else you’ll spend couple hundred on plants and reptiles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im leaving one of my cards ready to be demolished lol Great advice though thank you!


----------



## Mmkco (Dec 3, 2018)

NexReverto said:


> My GF and I got tickets to the Reptilian National Expo in Denver next month. Our general plan is to explore and hopefully bring home some froglets. We are fairly decided on species and morph but we have never been to anything like this and really don't know what to expect. My main questions; We've heard pricing is much better at expos, is that true? If so are there known vendors I should be wary of or traits of vendors that are indicative of poor care? Any general good tips for going to an expo?
> Thank you in advance, this forum has been nothing but a compendium of knowledge and friendly folks, glad to be here.
> 
> - Joshua


I went to the Denver expo(my first ever)in January. It is extremely crowded so be prepared for tons of people. There was a wait at almost every vendor so bring patience. Make sure to bring a way to carry things(ie tote bags/grocery bags etc) because you may score a deal(s) and not be ready to leave yet and have to try to juggle your purchases. I did not think of that and really wish I would have. I ended up with a pair of Lemur Tree frogs that I purchased from Josh's frogs. They were so great to deal with(including phone support after the sale). I thought their pricing was good too. I ended up buying the frogs, isopods, Springtails, Bromeliads, and some Ghostwood from them(see the need for something to carry your stuff in?). I'm planning on going again also. It's pretty overwhelming but in a good way. I met so many people, shared pics and geeked out over set-ups, it was awesome. SO much to see. Enjoy!


----------



## NexReverto (Apr 30, 2019)

Mmkco said:


> NexReverto said:
> 
> 
> > My GF and I got tickets to the Reptilian National Expo in Denver next month. Our general plan is to explore and hopefully bring home some froglets. We are fairly decided on species and morph but we have never been to anything like this and really don't know what to expect. My main questions; We've heard pricing is much better at expos, is that true? If so are there known vendors I should be wary of or traits of vendors that are indicative of poor care? Any general good tips for going to an expo?
> ...


Excellent advice! That's exactly what I was looking for, thank you!


----------



## KahlanPDF (Aug 16, 2018)

Cory Kaiser is great! I would find him first. He's friendly, knows what he's talking about, and is super passionate about frogs. He always has some good deals at shows too. I bought a female azureus from him a few months ago and she's breeding like crazy! The show I went to was insanely crowded. Make sure to check that you're in the right line, there were three when I went- one to buy tickets, one for the atm, and one for people who already had tickets. Also we had to park a couple miles away and take a shuttle in, which may be a pain if you were planning on buying tanks.


----------



## NexReverto (Apr 30, 2019)

KahlanPDF said:


> Cory Kaiser is great! I would find him first. He's friendly, knows what he's talking about, and is super passionate about frogs. He always has some good deals at shows too. I bought a female azureus from him a few months ago and she's breeding like crazy! The show I went to was insanely crowded. Make sure to check that you're in the right line, there were three when I went- one to buy tickets, one for the atm, and one for people who already had tickets. Also we had to park a couple miles away and take a shuttle in, which may be a pain if you were planning on buying tanks.


I ended upwith 3 Azures from Cory! They are beautiful


----------



## FrogPrince (Sep 20, 2018)

I'd pre order as it has been my experience stock goes quickly.


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

Along the lines of something to carry stuff in. Bring a cooler with you. Old styrofoam or other. You will want to not subject your new purchases to extremes of hot or cold as you get them outside to your car. If you are purchasing from a vendor they may even be able to hold the cooler behind their table if asked nicely. Just label your cooler. In the chaos of some shows, stuff can get moved around! Enjoy!


----------



## dartsinmanhattan (Apr 11, 2018)

I always bring one of those six pack coolers if I think I'm going to buy frogs. They're small, but have enough room for a bunch of frogs (unless you plan on stocking an entire frog room). They fold up until you need them, come with a carrying strap, and are padded to protect your frogs. You can get one on Amazon for like $20. If the weather's extreme, I throw a Cryopack in there to really keep the temp in check.


----------



## RogueFish (Jun 22, 2019)

Philsuma said:


> if you can...don't miss this one. I would guess it will have about 20 different frog vendors and hundreds and hundreds of frogs. It.Will.absolutely.rock
> 
> American Frog Day : Home


Thank you for this. I live in the upstate area and I'm glad I stumbled upon your post. Thanks for sharing!


----------

